# Cottage Cheese



## DatMoTennBoi (Jul 2, 2011)

I was wondering if cottage cheese is good for my pit, I heard its good for them & then I heard it was bad...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It is great for a female during pregnancy and after birth for the calcium. It is ok for for them but not necessary for a healthy adult.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

While cottage cheese is ok to give to dogs since it was taken from the milk before the nutrients are stripped, there isn't really a *NEED *for it. It is much more *beneficial *to add yogurt to your dog's feeding because it is a pro-biotic.

 Yogurt has digestive enzymes which is healthy bacteria that helps a dog digest the food better, as well as strengthen his or her immune system. I mix it in with my dog's food every day. In order for this to be effective though you must buy yogurt with *AT LEAST 6 LIVE CULTURES. *In other words do not buy Yoplait; however, most grocery stores have an organic food section, which is the best place to find such yogurt. I use Stoneyfield Organic.

What yogurt does for your dog:


Nutritionally rich in protein, calcium, riboflavin, vitamin B6 and vitamin B12. 

Great for their digestive track
Makes their coat look excellent
Great for their immune system
*YOGURT NEEDS TO BE MIXED WITH ACV (ALSO A PRO-BIOTIC) BECAUSE THE STRUCTURE OF YOGURT CANNOT BE OPENED BY THE BODY AND THE ACV SUCCESSFULLY DOES THAT; MOREOVER, IT KEEPS THE BODY ALKALINE.*


----------



## DatMoTennBoi (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you... This was very helpful...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I have been told to feed a dog cottage cheese to add weight. But that is the only benefit I know of.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Megan that does not make sense since it is not high in fat.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OK.... Cottage cheese is good to feed IF the dog needs fat. Cottage cheese is high in good fats but you feed better fat to a dog by actual animal fat. If going all RAW there is no need to feed cottage cheese because RMB give you better calcium than a processed milk product. I never feed cottage cheese. I feed yogurt and ACV mix because it is the dairy I add into the diet as well as a probiotic.


----------



## kodabear64 (Jun 4, 2011)

what is a ACV mixture?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I've used cottage cheese. I used the fat free kind. It's a decent source of casein protein ( slower digesting protein if you work the dog hard.)

Acv is apple cider vinegar.


----------

